# Z7 v. Reezen 7.0



## QDMAV8R (Jul 11, 2010)

What are the real pros and cons between these 2 bows?


----------



## ldmiller (Dec 23, 2009)

Z7 ftw


----------



## sotexbowhunter (Feb 3, 2006)

*Reezen vs. Z7*

I have both. The Reezen is a little faster. The Z7 is smoother, easier to tune. I would have a hard time giving up one or the other.


----------

